# Adria Twin Water Pump - What am I missing?



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

The water pump in our Adria twin is barely working. It brings a slightly reduced pressure to the kitchen tap, a greatly reduced pressure to the toilet and the bathroom tap doesn't work at all beyond a few seconds. The only time the bathroom tap works is just after we have used the kitchen tap or bathroom. I have fitted a brand new water pump, which is supposed to deliver a stronger flow, and that improved matters slightly. About 5% of the time, the system works great, with full pressure throughout. But I cannot find any pattern or circumstances that are creating the problem.

Any ideas what I am doing dumb here?


----------



## davibubb (Apr 17, 2007)

*Water Pressure*

I have the same problem with our Adria Twin SL. water pressure is very poor, I have checked the pump to see if something was partly blocking the intake but think the pump is underrated will have to speak 
to Chelston to find a fix,


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Is there a seperate filter that could be blocked? Or a kink in the pipes somewhere. The filter would be more likely.
It must be irritating and I hope you resolve the problem.
p-c


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for the replies; I guess it is good to know I am not the only one, but no consolation for davibubb. The problem clearly affects the bathroom area more than the kitchen area, but I am not aware of any extra filters. The new water pump I bought is a higher rating, and flow has improved. The really annoying thing is that the system works great every now and then, so I have to look for some sort of pattern that is causing the failure. I had wondered whether I have positioned the water pump too low in the tank, as they always feed from the bottom. So while I have everything in bits, I might try positioning it slightly higher in the water.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Is there a one-way-valve in the pipe work? It could either be stuck or sticking intermittently causing the problems that you describe.
Another cause could be some debris (piece of plastic from a tank, or swarf from pipe or pump) in the plumbing that is causing a restriction on and off.


----------



## MotorhomeWiFi (Apr 16, 2012)

It sounds as if perhaps the microswitch in the bathroom has failed. We had a similar problem in our Adria Twin and it transpired that the tap was faulty in the bathroom. You can check this by connecting the wires together manually and see if the pump / tap will run.

We found an airlock also occurred and we resolved this simply by opening both taps, running the pump and then lifting it out of the tank and then replacing it causing a surge of water through the system.

I wouldn't like to think how many liters of water our system provided us with after a year away. The system isn't the best - I would only have a pressurized system in future rather than a Micro-Switch submersible pump option.

It's a fairly simple system in principal and the issue if not with the tap is likely to be with the pump. You can replace it for about £15 I think.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Had a very similar issue on my Hymer. One of the electrical connectors that the tail from the pump connects into had become slightly corroded. It was in no way obvious until I pulled the connector apart. There was a dusty whitish residue all over the connections & once everything had been cleaned up the difference in water pressure was astonishing.

Have you tried operating the pump from a known good power supply whilst it's in situ to see if the pressure at the taps improves ?

D.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

pandalf said:


> The water pump in our Adria twin is barely working. It brings a slightly reduced pressure to the kitchen tap, a greatly reduced pressure to the toilet and the bathroom tap doesn't work at all beyond a few seconds. The only time the bathroom tap works is just after we have used the kitchen tap or bathroom. I have fitted a brand new water pump, which is supposed to deliver a stronger flow, and that improved matters slightly. About 5% of the time, the system works great, with full pressure throughout. But I cannot find any pattern or circumstances that are creating the problem.
> 
> Any ideas what I am doing dumb here?


I fitted one of These which just about fits through the hole and this provides plenty of flow.

Although I connected the wires up as per the removed pump, the flow was very poor. When I reversed the wires it worked perfectly so it might be worth swapping your wires over.

There is a non return valve on the output pipe near the top of the pump, It might be worth checking this too.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry, bad link & too late to edit 

Try This one


----------

